
The Magical Number Seven, Plus or Minus Two (1955) [pdf] - dpflan
http://www.psych.utoronto.ca/users/peterson/psy430s2001/Miller%20GA%20Magical%20Seven%20Psych%20Review%201955.pdf
======
dpflan
Here is the Wikipedia entry as a TLDR:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magical_Number_Seven,_Plus_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magical_Number_Seven,_Plus_or_Minus_Two)

------
KingMob
This is a classic paper, but careful examination in the years since reveals
that once you examine chunks instead of individual digits, our working memory
capacity is even lower, more like around 4 (with individual variation).

(Chunking example: if you live in a town with only three area codes, you don't
have to "store" 3 digits for the area code, you can sort of "chunk" them
together as a whole.)

